# Penile Fx



## KristieStokesCPC (Sep 15, 2009)

Has anyone ever had to code for a penile fx? I am having the hardest time trying to locate a code.

Thanks


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 15, 2009)

Diagnosis code? 959.13


----------



## kfeltoncpc/cpch (Sep 15, 2009)

I agree 959.13


----------



## KristieStokesCPC (Sep 15, 2009)

No, we are looking for a CPT code. He did not do prosthesis or a shunt. We looked at using 54440; however, it is not located on Medicare's fee schedule??

Thanks


----------



## swagel (Sep 15, 2009)

I believe that would be 54440 with a dx code of 959.13


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 15, 2009)

This will probably become carrier priced.  My carrier has an old policy that medical documenation is required in order to consider the claim.  I imagine they'll be looking for medical necessity.


----------



## KristieStokesCPC (Sep 15, 2009)

Ok, that's what we were thinking also that we need to send the notes in for consideration. Thanks for all your help


----------

